# Ajmal Kasab [Supreme Court upheld his death Sentence]



## Hrishi (Aug 29, 2012)

Finally Kasab will pay for his crimes.
The Supreme Court on Wednesday upheld Ajmal Kasab's death sentence in the 26/11 Mumbai terror attack case.

Source : TOI



> NEW DELHI: The Supreme Court on Wednesday rejected the plea of Ajmal Kasab in the 26/11 Mumbai terror attacks case and upheld the sentence of death penalty awarded by the Bombay high court.
> 
> Kasab and his nine fellow jihadis had attacked CST railway station, Cama Hospital, Vinoli Chaupati junction, Oberoi Hotel, Taj Hotel, Nariman House and Leopold cafe in Mumbai on November 26, 2008 resulting in killing of 166 people and injuring 238 others.
> 
> ...



Your views on this so prolonged judgemnt.??


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2012)

a very long affair coming to an end


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 29, 2012)

And when will he be hanged?
P.S. this is Indian Judiciary system. Good to know that this case has finished at last.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2012)

yaah good to know that our hard earned money will not be wasted anymore on a single terrorist.....he should be beaten publicly 1st then hanged where ever they want


----------



## ajayashish (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes.. Our government has already spent more then what we can earn in a lifetime on him


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 29, 2012)

It shouldn't have gone to trial in the first place. What was left to prove?


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 29, 2012)

Finally but I am in much favor of him shot rather then hanged


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 29, 2012)

This is expected in any 'democracy'. 






Facebook really makes effect in public opinion...hmmm.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2012)

what date is decided for him?

after four years...justice was too slow


----------



## Desmond (Aug 29, 2012)

Don't care, never did.

He is just a POW. Sentencing him to death is more of a vengeful act, when he is nothing more than a pawn. Killing him won't change anything and terrorism will still continue to thrive unhindered.

At least it will silence the idiots on various social networking sites who want him dead bad.

On second thought : What if 7/11 was an inside job and Kasab could also be an Indian recruited for his role?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 29, 2012)

He can file for a mercy petition  to the president .... and it will lead to delay of 2-3 more years , just like Mohammed afzal's case is hanging for almost a decade .. 

It would have been great if kasab and afzal were executed publicly to set a strong example but unfortunately it's a just mere illusion


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 29, 2012)

funskar said:


> I don't think Kangress will let him  hanged up before 2014 election.
> muslim vote bank will effect for kangress



WTF?   their is no second opinion against hanging that SOB other then shooting him instead



Nanducob said:


> ^he is a terrorist,not muslim.



+1..



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Don't care, never did.
> 
> He is just a POW. Sentencing him to death is more of a vengeful act, when he is nothing more than a pawn. Killing him won't change anything and terrorism will still continue to thrive unhindered.
> 
> ...



Kasab is noway POW... He is TERRORIST. their is big difference in POW & TERRORIST..Even if it was an inside job.. then I don't think there will be much difference.. here we all are talking about  hanging/shooting a person who killed so many innocent civilians.. yes even he would have been called terrorist..


----------



## Desmond (Aug 29, 2012)

Since we are at war on terrorism, I assumed the term POW. I meant that he was a pawn to a much greater organization. Killing him won't make much of a difference except satiate your want of vengeance.

Either way, I don't care whether he lives or dies.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ well yes he is a pawn but only way to stop-end an army is to start by killing pawns...specially the one who infiltrates in our country , this will also give strong message to Indians and world that we can act against enemies of our country


----------



## chetnan (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi sujoyp,

Perfectly i agree with you, in fact this only comes in my mind too.

Thanks


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 29, 2012)

Hm... death  penality wont equal  his crimes,he should be tortured and they should make him suffer the whole lifetime so that he will beg to end up his life


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 29, 2012)

I agree that he is just a terrorist(religion is immaterial here). Considering afzal's case I don't think it is going to happen anytime soon. We will keep on spending taxpayer's hard-earned money on worthless pile of **** like him. As far as our politicians are concerned, I heard one politician refer to osama as Osama "ji" after his encounter by US army. So all i can say is that the politicians are one of the most unpredictable creatures in our country. I won't believe it until he is actually hanged. But I am really happy that the final verdict has atlast been delivered.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 29, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Hm... death  penality wont equal  his crimes,he should be tortured and they should make him suffer the whole lifetime so that he will beg to end up his life



Almost exactly what I was thinking. His own people want him dead. We can deny them this satisfaction. I can't understand why he was given such a lavish treatment though.


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 29, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I can't understand why he was given such a lavish treatment though.


That question is in every indian's mind I think and our government can't come up with any satisfactory answer coz there isn't any.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 29, 2012)

ajayashish said:


> Yes.. Our government has already spent more then what we can earn in a lifetime on him



Even if he doesnt get hanged he will die due to high cholesterol


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2012)

He should be already dead, mentally (unless he felt for his actions) 
Physical Execution of Kasab (hanging or shooting) wont teach a lesson to the terrorists.

It will be a headline for some days and eventually will be forgotten!


----------



## funskar (Aug 29, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> ^he is a terrorist,not muslim.



Kangress doesn't understand the difference btw terrorist n muslim


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 29, 2012)

The lavish treatment, that Kasab has been provided by kangres govt. Will only foster the growth of terrorists .
Its sort of assurance for the T's that you will get premium treatment , and atleast 5-10years of top-notch zplus security despite of the fact that how big the crime is commited .

All because of the B.S Judicial system, and the world's most corruptd politics.

Although executing kasab won't change anything as such other than satisfying  the revenge , but atleast it will gaurantee us that this S0B will not enjoy on our own m0ney.

I dont understand why Kasab is getting all privilledges like appealing to prez, escalating case to supreme court.,etc,etc. He is not an indian citizen , he is a criminal waging war against nation, wich is itself a bigtime crime.

Did kangres intend to get kasab voting rights too and have an additi0n to their votebank . ..


----------



## Desmond (Aug 29, 2012)

That is why I think something is fishy and that there is some sort of conspiracy behind all of this. Kasab could be as indian as any other of his accomplices who died and they put the blame on Pakistan. If they were not indian, how did they find out where a particular Jew family lived in Mumbai and target only them before leaving for CST to resume their carnage?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 29, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> That is why I think something is fishy and that there is some sort of conspiracy behind all of this. Kasab could be as indian as any other of his accomplices who died and they put the blame on Pakistan. If they were not indian, how did they find out where a particular Jew family lived in Mumbai and target only them before leaving for CST to resume their carnage?



Pakistan admitted that Ajmal kasab is there citizen , ever heard of david coleman headley (currently guest of FBI ) had good contact with Mahesh bhatt , who spied mumbai for  five times  and provided all inputs to the conspirators but yes it could have not happened without internal support but government didn't looked into the matter seriously 

its rightly said half knowledge is extremely dangerous


----------



## Desmond (Aug 29, 2012)

I am also not sure if the "lavish treatment" theory is true or some kind of smear campaign by the opposition.


----------



## funskar (Aug 30, 2012)

Some rumour's says maharastra home minister R.R patil was in conversation with saleem daud ibrahim's driver


----------



## Anorion (Aug 30, 2012)

OMG @wedidit, now we are importing conspiracy theories too ? this is not a joking matter people 
im gonna try a little bit
these questions are all wrong. dont waste your time asking such stupid things, here are some the real matters to consider, would be glad if somebody raised more 
1> is a death penalty relevant in today's times, what does it achieve, and what are we trying to prove ? 
2> information technology's role in the incident, we know how the handler's worked, what kind of systems do we have to put up to ensure that sensitive events are not covered by the media, at the same time that rumours and false information also is contained 
3> the infrastructure's role in the proceedings. this is the single most important question. the commandos were shunted in a BEST bus that they refused to get into. Some of the police officers in the news channels were wearing plain uniforms then suddenly wearing bullet proof vests, where did they get these? looks like a lower ranking person was relieved of them 
4> other people involved, when and how will they be brought to justice?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 30, 2012)

> Although executing kasab won't change anything as such other than satisfying the revenge , but atleast it will gaurantee us that this S0B will not enjoy on our own m0ney.
> 
> I dont understand why Kasab is getting all privilledges like appealing to prez, escalating case to supreme court.,etc,etc. He is not an indian citizen , he is a criminal waging war against nation, wich is itself a bigtime crime.


+1


> Hm... death penality wont equal his crimes,*he should be tortured and they should make him suffer the whole lifetime so that he will beg to end up his life*


+10000000000000000000000000
actually, he should be tortured publicly and broadcast on every news channel and those muslim channels then execute him by shooting   an easy deth is too good for what he has done


> Either way, I don't care whether he lives or dies.


it dose'nt make any difference in anyones payroll thats why


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2012)

It really doesn't matters , whehter they hang him , tie him , cut him , rap3 him , kick him , or shoot him. Its not gonna bring back the peace and harmony to the victims. THey will still feel the emotional gap left away by their deceased kins.

Incidents like this happens in the most powerful countries as well , but they take actions instantly and don't giv their citizens a chance to complain.

Enough of this peace-talk and love letters. We need a powerful govt. at the center that has the guts to take actions like they do in USA.
CHange is required from grass-root level.

I remember , when I was in Gujarat it felt much safer and better. I am looking forward for a govt. like Gujarat in the Center in next elections.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2012)

Recently saw in Kasab's interview taken by a policemen 
Police asked why he did this..
Kasab said he was poor & needed money..they paid him lots of money for doing it...also got training


----------



## funskar (Aug 30, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> It really doesn't matters , whehter they hang him , tie him , cut him , rap3 him , kick him , or shoot him. Its not gonna bring back the peace and harmony to the victims. THey will still feel the emotional gap left away by their deceased kins.
> 
> Incidents like this happens in the most powerful countries as well , but they take actions instantly and don't giv their citizens a chance to complain.
> 
> ...



+1 .
Narendra modi can change the future of india like gujarat..


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 30, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> We need a powerful govt. at the center that has the guts to take actions like they do in USA


yeah like,they smoked Laden to hell.Shoot at sight,those ****ers.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2012)

We really lack the sense of speed in Good Judgement!
India is like a hero forgiving the villain in the Climax, only later to know that villain forms a big team to attack again!


----------



## KDroid (Aug 30, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Finally but I am in much favor of him shot rather then hanged



Drown Him. Best.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Don't care, never did.
> 
> He is just a POW. Sentencing him to death is more of a vengeful act, when he is nothing more than a pawn. Killing him won't change anything and terrorism will still continue to thrive unhindered.
> 
> ...



Killing him instantly would have sent s strong message to the terrorists world.  

7/11 ?  This shows you don't know sh!t about what happened, when it happened and you are trying to make imaginary conspiracy theories.



clmlbx said:


> ^^ well yes he is a pawn but only way to stop-end an army is to start by killing pawns...specially the one who infiltrates in our country , this will also give strong message to Indians and world that we can act against enemies of our country



In this case, sadly It won't.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> That is why I think something is fishy and that there is some sort of conspiracy behind all of this. Kasab could be as indian as any other of his accomplices who died and they put the blame on Pakistan. If they were not indian, how did they find out where a particular Jew family lived in Mumbai and target only them before leaving for CST to resume their carnage?



 Sigh... You don't know sh1t.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am also not sure if the "lavish treatment" theory is true or some kind of smear campaign by the opposition.



lol then why didn't the Government or the Officials Deny it? 

Abu Jundal demands bheja fry at 5 am and gets it!



> Fearing that he would make false allegations against them at court, cops have been forced to toe his line.





Zangetsu said:


> Recently saw in Kasab's interview taken by a policemen
> Police asked why he did this..
> Kasab said he was poor & needed money..they paid him lots of money for doing it...also got training



Source Please?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Source Please?



Don't remember the news channel..I guess it's Tv9


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2012)

Well whatever , but its a suggestion to all those looking for a better future of India . "Next time please vote for the best candidate , the one that you think has the power and ideas to bring about a change." 

I know the Govt. in Gujarat has been under controversies for a while , ever since the riot. But you haven't noticed the difference the Govt. has brought in Gujarat adminstration and upliftment.Its way better than most of the states in India.

THe only thing a common man , like you , me , he or she can do is to choose our vote. Atleast I don't want to vote for a PM who acts like puppet and his control rests in hand of a foreigner!!! Its a damn shame for us that a foriegner is controlling our Country , "a Foreigner".

A country where the PM himself has been alleged to supervise the biggest money scandal in the country ever.  

Don't have words to Express the current govt. , We need a complete change. Thanks to people like Anna and RamDev* , people started becoming aware of the situation.

Sorry for the Kangress Fanbois , but you are a total waste.


----------



## funskar (Aug 31, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Well whatever , but its a suggestion to all those looking for a better future of India . "Next time please vote for the best candidate , the one that you think has the power and ideas to bring about a change."
> 
> I know the Govt. in Gujarat has been under controversies for a while , ever since the riot. But you haven't noticed the difference the Govt. has brought in Gujarat adminstration and upliftment.Its way better than most of the states in India.



Lol..
You should also know what was done with hindu pandits in sabarmati express by those muslims..
A day after tomorow was the answer of that pain


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 31, 2012)

funskar said:


> Lol..
> You should also know what was done with hindu pandits in sabarmati express by those muslims..
> A day after tomorow was the answer of that pain



FUnskar , I have noticed you sometimes that you don't go thoroughly with the post's meaning. Instead you just scan the lines and posts irrelevant replies. 
You better know what to comment for the post you just quoted. I didn't meant any offense anyhow.

I was in Gujarat when it happened , and I know the pain , maybe better than you.Don't even try to explain it to me.
Most of my Mvslim friends were deeply hurt by what happened afterwards , although they were totally innocent.

Can you answer this simple question for me ?? : - " WHat if this act was commited,  First by some random extremist H*nd* group , and in revenge the other Race killed you or your family as a matter of revenge , though you were totally innocent. ?? Is this what you call justified ?? Killing innonecent people in order to satisfy your revenge ?? "

I don't think you can backup your answer to what you just now said "





> A day after tomorow was the answer of that pain


".

Do you think this was the answer or an act of vengeance ?? Why didn't the govt. tried to find the culprits behind the initial incident rather than ordering a mass scale massacre(whihc is your so called perfect answer to what happened initially).
Don't think from the point of a racist or religious group.

I am H*nd* , but whatever happened to the other race , it made me hurt too. 

And AFA the meaning of the post I made earlier is concerned, it was meant to support BIJAPAYE . What I meant was that it too did some greivous mistake , but it has done something good enough for the people out there. 

Revenge never ends a war , instead it will only fuel it up to a much higher extent.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 31, 2012)

funskar said:


> Lol..
> You should also know what was done with hindu pandits in sabarmati express by those muslims..
> A day after tomorow was the answer of that pain




Are you really justifying that act ? WTF?  I know what happened to those passengers in sabarmati express was bad,un-human but we do live in democracy so it was work of law to handle it not any person or group... From your message it really looks you hate muslims.. I don't want to start any debate here but all were not pandits in that train.. number of pandits was very less comparing to normal passengers.. (source: I saw censored interviews of victims relatives, I believe it was done by AAJ tak or India Today ) If some one has done something to you which is unfair you need to go to law not take matter in your hands.. If you don't believe that then you are in wrong place.. .

+1 @ Rishi


----------



## KDroid (Aug 31, 2012)

Rishi, Nicely Put.

funskar, Your post makes me sad.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice Verdict , would like to see a LIVE telecast on all channels.

Finally Indian Judiciary is in the right direction. Hope things does not go the other round again with mercy plea and all. 

President should reject all mercy plea against TERRORIST out right !!


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2012)

guys some international human rights reports say we are worse than Bosnia, and that our democracy is a lie and the state has failed in Guj
don't forget what happened to Bilkis Yaqoob Rasool 
Intl experts spoil Modi's party, say Gujarat worse than Bosnia - Express India


----------



## D|C (Aug 31, 2012)

it took 1250 days for this to happen...so sad.
and still it will take time.
the battle is not over yet!


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 31, 2012)

Anorion said:


> guys some international human rights reports say we are worse than Bosnia, and that our democracy is a lie and the state has failed in Guj
> don't forget what happened to Bilkis Yaqoob Rasool
> Intl experts spoil Modi's party, say Gujarat worse than Bosnia - Express India



Will you kindly share the source please ?? , Thanks.


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 31, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Revenge never ends a war , instead it will only fuel it up to a much higher extent.



+1 Rishi. Infact this is a vicious circle. First muslims or hindu will do something which is completely inhuman, unwarranted and illegal and then the other group will go on to do the same thing to the first group. But people who actually suffer in this vicious cycle of inhuman acts are common innocent people. The people who had nothing to do with either of the acts have to suffer for some jobless morons who think they can do anything in the name of religion or hurt emotions. Just tell me one thing funskar- where does it end? If it goes on and on then one day it is bound to affect you, me or anyone for that matter personally and not just through news and views. Hatred never solves anything, i am not asking everyone to become a saint, sadhu etc but atleast don't try to justify such an inhuman act. The sabarmati express incident was also just as unfortunate as the other one but the fact of the matter is that in the name of revenge innocent people were killed for no fault of their own.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> +1 Rishi. Infact this is a vicious circle. First muslims or hindu will do something which is completely inhuman, unwarranted and illegal and then the other group will go on to do the same thing to the first group. But people who actually suffer in this vicious cycle of inhuman acts are common innocent people. The people who had nothing to do with either of the acts have to suffer for some jobless morons who think they can do anything in the name of religion or hurt emotions. Just tell me one thing funskar- where does it end? If it goes on and on then one day it is bound to affect you, me or anyone for that matter personally and not just through news and views. Hatred never solves anything, i am not asking everyone to become a saint, sadhu etc but atleast don't try to justify such an inhuman act. The sabarmati express incident was also just as unfortunate as the other one but the fact of the matter is that in the name of revenge innocent people were killed for no fault of their own.


+1 for your views.

THats the biggest problem in India and nearby nations ever since the beginning.A Majority of population always think revenge as the best remedy to resolve a conflict.
That's why there is so much corruption in India(Indirectly) , Politicians take advantage of this diversity and hit us right on our most sensitive belief.
They create their Votebanks based on it, and ensure development only for their votebank group.

Politicians and those who are in Power alongwith Capitalists , bear no religion or emotion.All they care about is Benjamins and Power .And we people think that he* is the best Leader of our community.
Damn it , we don't realise his personal interest in this.

I don't know how this will be curbed , but till the time this issue prevails , the war won't end , and this tragedy will continue.

Well at least I know , I am not in to this idea of revenge against anyone , because I am aware of its consequences.
It seems most of you share the same views here , however for those few who feel "Revenge" resolves the conflict , " Please , think once again wisely , by putting yourself into equation. "

Rohit has put is wisely : 





> If it goes on and on then one day it is bound to affect you, me or anyone for that matter personally and not just through news and views


.
Absolutely. But very few care about the end you pointed out. All they seek is a immediate and temporary solution.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 1, 2012)

let us introduce him to RAW agent TIGER


----------



## KDroid (Sep 2, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> +1 Rishi. Infact this is a vicious circle. First muslims or hindu will do something which is completely inhuman, unwarranted and illegal and then the other group will go on to do the same thing to the first group. But people who actually suffer in this vicious cycle of inhuman acts are common innocent people. The people who had nothing to do with either of the acts have to suffer for some jobless morons who think they can do anything in the name of religion or hurt emotions. Just tell me one thing funskar- where does it end? If it goes on and on then one day it is bound to affect you, me or anyone for that matter personally and not just through news and views. Hatred never solves anything, i am not asking everyone to become a saint, sadhu etc but atleast don't try to justify such an inhuman act. The sabarmati express incident was also just as unfortunate as the other one but the fact of the matter is that in the name of revenge innocent people were killed for no fault of their own.



One of the Best posts I've ever come across.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

He should be sent to mars....Experimental proposes


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 2, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> The lavish treatment, that Kasab has been provided by kangres govt. Will only foster the growth of terrorists .
> Its sort of assurance for the T's that you will get premium treatment , and atleast 5-10years of top-notch zplus security despite of the fact that how big the crime is commited .
> 
> All because of the B.S Judicial system, and the world's most corruptd politics.
> ...



Well I see people are really upset with Indian Judiciary.
First of all I am no fan of congress or Indian Judiciary but I would like to sort out few things.

First of all the legislature/congress doesnt have to power to hang Kasab only Courts could do that.
Regarding Courts the world knows Kasab is  a terrorist, I know, you know Judge know so why the hell is the need for a trial isnt it?
Thats because if you could make exception for Kasab then you could do same for Afzal Guru then for other terrorist then for 
alleged terrorist then for ........ I hope you get the idea.
I think one should be proud of the fact that our country doesnt even violate the rights of a terrorist when it comes to justice.

Now for execution of Kasab the President's Part . There are many applications before Kasab like Nalini , Afzal Guru etc etc and you cant skip turns
and many of these people are highly politically controversial like J&K doesnt want Afzal to be hanged (Bloody traitors) and Karnataka doesnt want
Nalini to be hanged (No less than J&K) so until you decide their fate you cant go to Kasab case

Last but not the least
India faces huge amount of international pressure not to give death penalty as a civilized state
so the last person to be executed in India was Dhananjoy Chatterjee in 2004
The Indian govt doesnt abolish death penalty but at the same time doesnt execute these people
After 20-30 years these people challenge their death sentence on basis of constitutionality
and death sentence changes to life
This way India has best of both the worlds


----------



## ico (Sep 2, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> On second thought : What if 7/11 *was an inside job* and Kasab could also be an Indian recruited for his role?


You posted this before as well.

And I posted this before as well -


----------



## KDroid (Sep 2, 2012)

ico said:


> You posted this before as well.
> 
> And I posted this before as well -


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 2, 2012)

@*ico* omfg, Never knew that these people were so desperate to declare kasab an indian  . I feel like doing this to both of these guys on this video . Maybe they don't know what a sikh looks like. It amazes me how amazingly talented (read: stupid) these people have to be to highlight an "orange" band and discard all the other overwhelming evidence of him being a pakistani.

@*Desmond* Don't use so many "what-ifs" on such a sensitive issue please. What happened on 7/11 btw? You don't even know the correct date of this tragic incident and here you are going on making all kind of conspiracy theories. Wow!


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 3, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Well I see people are really upset with Indian Judiciary.
> First of all I am no fan of congress or Indian Judiciary but I would like to sort out few things.
> 
> First of all the legislature/congress doesnt have to power to hang Kasab only Courts could do that.
> ...



You have some points over there , but with criminals like Kasab its totally differnt issue.
Government has already spent over several Million Dollars , to ensure safety and facilities for Terrorist Kasab , which i almost equivalent to around 50 Crores INR .
Where do you think that money comes from ??? That's our money being spent on ensuring safety of terrorists by our govt.

If they will do this for each and every terrorist , where do you think the budget will surge up ?? That will be a wastage of hell lot of money .



> India faces huge amount of international pressure not to give death penalty as a civilized state



Tell me , did US kept OSAMA alive ?? Wasn't it under pressure for it , just like India ?? They killed Osama , so why can't India kill Kasab ?? What is there so unjustified , if taking this issue in account. ??

If India can't formulate its own decision and can't take appropriate actions against terrorists like this , Then we must say that the government can't sustain pressure and is too weak and feeble for it. 
It succumbs under international pressure for incidents like this ?? Come , on.



> I think one should be proud of the fact that our country doesnt even violate the rights of a terrorist when it comes to justice.



Are you kidding me dude ??? , The only people who will agree with you on this statement would be terrorists only . 

No offense , but Can you dare to tell this to the the Victims of such incidents ?? 
The victims , don't get a single penny but the guy responsible gets lavish treatments worth Millions of Dollar.!!! !!

You think we should be proud about it ?? I mean , seriously ??


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2012)

Actually we have our own bunch of apologists who will go at lengths to prove that handing capital punishment to a terrorist who had a clear cut case is still inhumane and then they will compare it to barbaric states of Iran etc. They will be the first on roads calling out India a monster state and we should just blindfold do the aman ki asha.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 3, 2012)

Laden was unarmed when the US special forces found him.still he was shot dead,they shouldve shot kasab the moment they found him,i dont know if our 'law' allows that,just saying.


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 3, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> You have some points over there , but with criminals like Kasab its totally differnt issue.
> Government has already spent over several Million Dollars , to ensure safety and facilities for Terrorist Kasab , which i almost equivalent to around 50 Crores INR .
> Where do you think that money comes from ??? That's our money being spent on ensuring safety of terrorists by our govt.
> 
> If they will do this for each and every terrorist , where do you think the budget will surge up ?? That will be a wastage of hell lot of money .


Yeah you are right about the money, you dont get the point you cant simply hang someone without a special law like tADA, POTA etc courts could only work in accordance with law and cant do whatever they or public "think" is right.Now the problem with laws like TADA & POTA is that they are misused, people liek you and me are safe but think of 
special people who are then targeted with these laws like people belonging to a particular religion (Eg Muslims), People belonging to certain area (J&K, North East India),
Just give a thought about these people who would be targeted using laws and I am saying so because this has happened 15 year old innocent Muslim teenager was charged under TADA and once you are charged with these anti terrorist laws God save you




> Tell me , did US kept OSAMA alive ?? Wasn't it under pressure for it , just like India ?? They killed Osama , so why can't India kill Kasab ?? What is there so unjustified , if taking this issue in account. ??
> 
> If India can't formulate its own decision and can't take appropriate actions against terrorists like this , Then we must say that the government can't sustain pressure and is too weak and feeble for it.
> It succumbs under international pressure for incidents like this ?? Come , on.


Plz for heavens sake dont compare US to India bloody place has no human laws since 9/11 Homeland Security could literally Screw anyone without any reason




> Are you kidding me dude ??? , The only people who will agree with you on this statement would be terrorists only .
> 
> No offense , but Can you dare to tell this to the the Victims of such incidents ??
> The victims , don't get a single penny but the guy responsible gets lavish treatments worth Millions of Dollar.!!! !!
> ...



Just place urslelf instead of the people from north east etc charge with POTA TADA and u will realize what I am saying
Every thing has two sides u are seeing only one side of the coin


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 3, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Laden was unarmed when the US special forces found him.still he was shot dead,they shouldve shot kasab the moment they found him,i dont know if our 'law' allows that,just saying.



I heard rumors , that they kept him alive to extract lots of information and a living evidence against P@kl$t@n . 
Well if this was the case , then why didn't US did the same ?? OSAMA was a much bigger source of info and evidence , I believe.But still he got Owned ? WHy ?


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 3, 2012)

^we will know the truth after "no easy day" gets published.

Update:It is said that the seals feared that laden will be carrying a bomb or boobytrap so they shot him.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 3, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Yeah you are right about the money, you dont get the point you cant simply hang someone without a special law like tADA, POTA etc courts could only work in accordance with law and cant do whatever they or public "think" is right.Now the problem with laws like TADA & POTA is that they are misused, people liek you and me are safe but think of
> special people who are then targeted with these laws like people belonging to a particular religion (Eg Muslims), People belonging to certain area (J&K, North East India),
> Just give a thought about these people who would be targeted using laws and I am saying so because this has happened 15 year old innocent Muslim teenager was charged under TADA and once you are charged with these anti terrorist laws God save you
> 
> ...



Well , I am not in favor of death penalty as such.Neither do I support any intense barbaric punishments specially, since they are inhumane too. However , I am strictly against the policies of such expensive treatments given to Terrorists who don't even belong to our country.
Secondly , whatever crimes people like these do , are way more inhumane. 
Kasab killed dozens of innocent people , w/o any reasons other than hatred itself.And he was caught red-handed at it.

Also , killing the person who did it will discourage others from doing it again. What is the reason behind punishments you think ?? To ensure it doesn't happens again.To discourage people.


I understand your point of view , putting myself in equation . Many innocent lives will too be held and ruined from strict acts like this. But if you will not strengthen the actions , don't you think the criminals will escape easily ??

You see , both ways innocent people get victimized. They fall prey to crime in either way. If you don't punish the criminals , then crime will rise , and if you punish each and every criminal then some innocent might fall-in too.
Now , what do you think is right ?? Its up to the individual's choice .
For me better laws are more efficient , since innocent lives are stake in both cases.SO why not to ensure that criminals get punished , at the cost of innocent lives. Rather than criminals not getting punished , still at the cost of innocent lives.

I know I messed up couple of lines above , but I hope you understand what I am trying to put forward.
I clearly understand the other face of coin you are trying to show us. But , the question here is about the judiciary system and the weak govt. at the center.

Somebody mentioned it earlier , Let me quote it again. 





> "When the crime is waging war against the state death penalty is a necessary evil and must be followed."



Also,


> Luxury of life imprisonment is for states that are effective. Partly efficient states , with corrupt bureaucracy do not deserve that luxury.



IMHO , they should have killed Kasab after all the court proceedings and donated his body parts. Although , sentimentally it will be quite hard to accept that donation for anyone considering that will come from a terrorist. But at least it will help some life. Anyways , its just an opinion. 



Nanducob said:


> ^we will know the truth after "no easy day" gets published.
> 
> Update:It is said that the seals feared that laden will be carrying a bomb or boobytrap so they shot him.



The seals didn't feared entering such a hostile Foreign airspace as such , but they feared the Booby-trap ???
Btw , can you share some info about that  "no easy day" thing ?


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 3, 2012)

Its written by some seal who was in the mission,it was also in the newspapers.its no:1 in amazon lists according to this.
*www.nytimes.com/2012/08/30/us/book-on-bin-laden-killing-contradicts-us-account.html?_r=1


----------



## funskar (Sep 4, 2012)

Why the hell always godhra kaand is highlighted by media rather than the progress of gujarat ?
it's almost 10yrs now of godhra & sabarmati kaand.
Why first those mu***** fired up bogies of sabarmati expres?
From your side it was the polite gesture from them na
Right now in august why they done anti indians riots in azad maidan mumbai,ranchi,jsdpr ..

And this bl**dy kangress keeps muttering abt modi everywere and themselves allow immigration for bangladeshi in india for vote banks in wb-asm-ap-mzram..

Have a look - Godhra train burning

It was Tit for Tat .


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2012)

^scroll up and down
Human Rights Watch - Fédération internationale des droits de l'homme - Google Books
stick to topic, and forum rules


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2012)

Kasab will never be hanged, the order means nothing: Afzal Guru - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 4, 2012)

funskar said:


> Why the hell always godhra kaand is highlighted by media rather than the progress of gujarat ?
> it's almost 10yrs now of godhra & sabarmati kaand.
> Why first those mu***** fired up bogies of sabarmati expres?
> From your side it was the polite gesture from them na
> ...



its not like all the muslims are bad people,trust me there are bad ones in every religion.


----------



## ico (Sep 4, 2012)

funskar said:


> It was Tit for Tat .


I guess you won't mind getting killed as a tit in response to someone's tat.


----------



## Skud (Sep 4, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^scroll up and down
> Human Rights Watch - Fédération internationale des droits de l'homme - Google Books
> stick to topic, and forum rules




Frankly, human rights groups are more dangerous than terrorists. Killing is the ultimate human rights violation, yet never seen any rights group lodging cases or campaigning against criminals or bringing them to justice, rather they are always pro-criminals, anti-govt. and in essence anti-people.


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 4, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> You see , both ways innocent people get victimized. They fall prey to crime in either way. If you don't punish the criminals , then crime will rise , and if you punish each and every criminal then some innocent might fall-in too.
> Now , what do you think is right ?? Its up to the individual's choice .
> For me better laws are more efficient , since innocent lives are stake in both cases.*SO why not to ensure that criminals get punished , at the cost of innocent lives*. Rather than criminals not getting punished , still at the cost of innocent lives.
> 
> ...


Exactly but law would rather let a culprit go unscathed than harming an innocent as law is the keeper of our freedom our rights and keeping them sacrosanct

Also to further change your mind read these four instance



> You are driving a car which has no brakes and cant be stopped at any cost. You know at the end there are 5 people which would die from accident and there is a turn in between if you turn the car only one person is at its end and hence only he would die, Would you turn the car?





> You are on crossing a bridge with 10 more people and the bridge is gonna collapse for sure before you cross it . One man is very fat and if he is pushed from bridge, rest of people including you would safely cross it? Would you push the fat man?





> You are a doctor and 6 people are dying due to different organ failure and outside a sick  man is present at your clinic which if treated could live another 2 months but he  could save all 6 of them. Would you kill him and take his organs to save 6 of them?





> You are a doctor and 6 people are dying due to different organ failure and outside a healthy  man is present at your clinic which   could save all 6 of them. Would you kill him and take his organs to save 6 of them?



Compare your replies.You would start seeing the other side in better light.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 4, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Exactly but law would rather let a culprit go unscathed than harming an innocent as law is the keeper of our freedom our rights and keeping them sacrosanct
> 
> Also to further change your mind read these four instance
> 
> ...




Your questions create an ambigous situation for me. I believe , I am not wise enough to answer these question correctly.Infact I believe , there can't be an answer that can be called perfectcorrect for such situations. 
I think saving more number of people by getting one k*ll3d seems more wiser to me.Logically , but in real life logic simply doesn't works that well.

It seems like you are a LAW student or somehow related to it , so could you please enlighten us with an answer which is more efficient and practical in real world scenario ???


----------



## Anorion (Sep 5, 2012)

hmm
justice is different from law


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2012)

I heard about some countries where they have Fast and Furious judicial system.It never takes ages and decades for a case to be resolved.
Is it better than our turtle-paced system , where cases go on even after death of victims and suspects ?? 
Is there any possibility for this to come true in India in near future ???


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 5, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> its not like all the muslims are bad people,trust me there are bad ones in every religion.



+1 their are people in every community, group, gang of friends,Family who are little rude. awkward to stay with.. It does not mean whole family,group, community is Bad.. 



ico said:


> I guess you won't mind getting killed as a tit in response to someone's tat.



Very Well said.. +1

@ico  Of topic but  "+1" button is really needed..


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 5, 2012)

funskar said:


> Why the hell always godhra kaand is highlighted by media rather than the progress of gujarat ?
> it's almost 10yrs now of godhra & sabarmati kaand.
> Why first those mu***** fired up bogies of sabarmati expres?
> From your side it was the polite gesture from them na
> ...


A famous quote goes like this: *An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind.*
Simply speaking, violence/terror has no face. All of us know that there are hundreds of religious extremist groups out here which target people with mindsets like yours. We have religious extremist groups from religions like Hinduism, Islam and Sikhism, etc, and no one can justify the activities of these groups. When you point finger towards others several other fingers will point towards you. No one knows those who burned trains and killed people in several riots belonged to which religions. Do you think those who burned the trains checked each and every coach and ask the people from their religion to get down the trains as they were going to burn the trains. Those who were affected in different riots belonged to different religion.
And no one did anti Indian riots anywhere in the recent. Get your facts right. It was a protest against the killing of Bangladeshis in the NorthEast, and particularly in Assam, which turned violent (and I believe there ought to be some role of these religious extremist groups).
Anti-Assam riot protest turns violent in Mumbai; 2 killed
*www.thehindu.com/news/states/other-states/article3754170.ece


----------



## KDroid (Sep 5, 2012)

funskar said:


> Why the hell always godhra kaand is highlighted by media rather than the progress of gujarat ?
> it's almost 10yrs now of godhra & sabarmati kaand.
> Why first those mu***** fired up bogies of sabarmati expres?
> From your side it was the polite gesture from them na
> ...



We've crooks in the Media. Half of the Journalists are sold. The MSM is a threat to the national integrity. Totally Different Topic.

What do you have to say about the demolition of Babri Masjid huh? 

I am not saying that what they did to Sabarmati Express is Right.  Retaliating does no good whatsoever.

Re-Quoting rohit32407's post,



> Infact this is a vicious circle. First muslims or hindu will do something which is completely inhuman, unwarranted and illegal and then the other group will go on to do the same thing to the first group. But people who actually suffer in this vicious cycle of inhuman acts are common innocent people. The people who had nothing to do with either of the acts have to suffer for some jobless morons who think they can do anything in the name of religion or hurt emotions. Just tell me one thing funskar- where does it end? If it goes on and on then one day it is bound to affect you, me or anyone for that matter personally and not just through news and views. Hatred never solves anything, i am not asking everyone to become a saint, sadhu etc but atleast don't try to justify such an inhuman act. The sabarmati express incident was also just as unfortunate as the other one but the fact of the matter is that in the name of revenge innocent people were killed for no fault of their own.


 



CyberKID said:


> A famous quote goes like this: *An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind.*
> Simply speaking, violence/terror has no face. All of us know that there are hundreds of religious extremist groups out here which target people with mindsets like yours. We have religious extremist groups from religions like Hinduism, Islam and Sikhism, etc, and no one can justify the activities of these groups. When you point finger towards others several other fingers will point towards you. No one knows those who burned trains and killed people in several riots belonged to which religions. Do you think those who burned the trains checked each and every coach and ask the people from their religion to get down the trains as they were going to burn the trains. Those who were affected in different riots belonged to different religion.
> And no one did anti Indian riots anywhere in the recent. Get your facts right. It was a protest against the killing of Bangladeshis in the NorthEast, and particularly in Assam, which turned violent (and I believe there ought to be some role of these religious extremist groups).
> Anti-Assam riot protest turns violent in Mumbai; 2 killed
> *www.thehindu.com/news/states/other-states/article3754170.ece



Look, When you don't know sh1t about something, just don't talk about it. You will end up making a fool of yourself.


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 5, 2012)

^ may I know what's sh1t in that post?


----------



## KDroid (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree with whatever you said. But....



> _No one knows those who burned trains and killed people in several riots belonged to which religions. Do you think those who burned the trains checked each and every coach and ask the people from their religion to get down the trains as they were going to burn the trains. _



Godhra train burning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## chetnan (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi,

Just kill kasab immediately every indian is waiting for it.

Thanks


----------



## funskar (Sep 5, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> And no one did anti Indian riots anywhere in the recent. Get your facts right. It was a protest against the killing of Bangladeshis in the NorthEast, and particularly in Assam, which turned violent.



Bro riot tooked placed for killing of muslims in Myanmar also..
Do hindu's do these anti riots as the hindus in pakistan are raped killed etc..

And don't you aware of bhavyanagar(AP) .


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 5, 2012)

KDroid said:


> I agree with whatever you said. But....
> 
> Godhra train burning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



As for the first part, that was not specific to any one incident. We have had a long history of such religious and communal riots and there have been many such train burnings since Partition. As far as the second part of that quote and the wikipedia link is concerned, it clearly stated and I quote:


> Most of the people killed were Hindu pilgrims and activists who were returning from the holy city of Ayodhya.



The point is MOST and not ALL.



funskar said:


> Bro riot tooked placed for killing of muslims in Myanmar also..
> Do hindu's do these anti riots as the hindus in pakistan are raped killed etc..
> 
> And don't you aware of bhavyanagar(AP) .



I suppose there have been protests here in India against such incidents Pakistan, Australia, England, US, etc. and the one you're talking about, AFAIK, S.M. Krishna, the Minister for External Affairs had a talk with his counterpart in Pakistan on that matter.
I'm sorry, I'm not aware of bhavyanagar(AP)


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2012)

funskar said:


> Do hindu's do these anti riots as the hindus in pakistan are raped killed etc..


Don't worry mate, Hindus are busy raping "untouchable" women and all that. Apparently same 'religion' lol.. (if you want to consider this factor)


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 5, 2012)

I think we should now turn down to kasab.


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 5, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> I believe , there can't be an answer that can be called perfectcorrect for such situations.
> I think saving more number of people by getting one k*ll3d seems more wiser to me.Logically , but in real life logic simply doesn't works that well.


Well you are right that there is no perfect answer for these questions

However the point here is I hope you answered even if you differ majority of society wants to do the following ( Its majority view *not the correct* view):-
1) Turn the car and kill the single guy
2) Dont  wanna push the fat man
3) Dont  want to kill one to save rest 
4) Dont  want to kill one to save rest 

You see how view changes  lets twist the first question a bit

lets make that single person the president of India now?
or 

Lets say that single man supports a family of 10 where these 5 people are bachelors and have no other family dependent whatsoever
Again you may  think kill 5 as you believe in utilitarian view 
like you believe we should have anti terrorist law so that even if 10 innocent die thousands could be saved


But you see as an individual you wanna kill somebody only when its inevitable like the car case but you don't wanna kill somebody innocent if 
you have a choice State also thinks in  same manner
State  doesn't want to risk killing innocents
as with each innocent death people's faith in state decreases and anarchist becomes stronger
Hence state shall execute Kasab in due time but it will leave no stone unturned that later somebody could say justice was
denied to Kasab as he was "alleged" terrorist
Now that it has been proved that he is a terrorist, justice will be delivered

Hence killing of one to save 10 is only right till the time you are not that person who will be killed.


PS - If you are ever free see these videos not only they are damn interesting to watch but would give you a new perception of the world
Watch Episodes - Justice with Michael Sandel


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 5, 2012)

kasab has become a celebrity here


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 6, 2012)

Now i can see why religion politics works in this country. If few people(few in comparison to the population of this country) who are active in this forum and this post can turn this topic on religion then why won't it work in a country with a population of 1.2 billion and so many religions. I thought this was a news to discuss whether the justice has been delivered to kasab irrespective of his religion but I can see more posts related to religion rather than justice or justice system.

As far as rapes or any other crime for that matter are concerned i will again say that a rapist or a criminal(of any crime) is just a rapist and a criminal. Why would you call him/her a hindu/muslim/christican/sikh etc. why not just call him a rapist or a criminal irrespective of religion? Criminals of every religion is present in our society and we shouldn't try to prove any religion worse or good by giving a criminal statistical data. let's say religion x has 500 criminals and religion y has 1000, does it really prove that religion x is better than y or does it prove that the society as a whole still needs cleansing? AFAIK criminality is a psychological issue and not a religious issue.

If we keep on dragging religion into the gutter of criminality then we will be doing nothing but digressing from the real issue i.e. crime, justice and human rights.


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 6, 2012)

We should regard a criminal always as a criminal irrespective of his/her religion.
A line from सारे जहां से अच्छा....

मज़हब नहीं सिखाता आपस में बैर रखना


----------



## y_bharat (Sep 11, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Finally Kasab will pay for his crimes.
> The Supreme Court on Wednesday upheld Ajmal Kasab's death sentence in the 26/11 Mumbai terror attack case.
> 
> Source : TOI
> ...



The sentence should be executed immediately and Ajmal Kasab should not become another Afzal Guru.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 11, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Now i can see why religion politics works in this country. If few people(few in comparison to the population of this country) who are active in this forum and this post can turn this topic on religion then why won't it work in a country with a population of 1.2 billion and so many religions. I thought this was a news to discuss whether the justice has been delivered to kasab irrespective of his religion but I can see more posts related to religion rather than justice or justice system.
> 
> As far as rapes or any other crime for that matter are concerned i will again say that a rapist or a criminal(of any crime) is just a rapist and a criminal. Why would you call him/her a hindu/muslim/christican/sikh etc. why not just call him a rapist or a criminal irrespective of religion? Criminals of every religion is present in our society and we shouldn't try to prove any religion worse or good by giving a criminal statistical data. let's say religion x has 500 criminals and religion y has 1000, does it really prove that religion x is better than y or does it prove that the society as a whole still needs cleansing? AFAIK criminality is a psychological issue and not a religious issue.
> 
> If we keep on dragging religion into the gutter of criminality then we will be doing nothing but digressing from the real issue i.e. crime, justice and human rights.



I think religion wont make any issues regarding criminality,but for terrorism it does.if not why guys from a  particular religion are more attracted to terrorism?


----------



## KDroid (Sep 11, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> I think religion wont make any issues regarding criminality,but for terrorism it does.if not why guys from a  particular religion are more attracted to terrorism?



No one can deny that fact.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 11, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> We should regard a criminal always as a criminal irrespective of his/her religion.
> 
> मज़हब नहीं सिखाता आपस में बैर रखना



But religion is one of the most prominent cause of hatred worldwide ....
Even India's partition was religious and Indo-Pak rivalry is also attribuited because of the religion 
and also in text book pakistan teaches religion based hatred


----------



## Skud (Sep 11, 2012)

Can we simply just start ignoring Pakistan and live our lives?


----------

